# Winded....Tired.......Huff.........Puff..........( sheeeesh)



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

I get extremely winded when mountain biking with my friends. They seem like race horses and I feel like the turtle. Is this something that gets better with time and everyone experiences? Or something that I will just have to deal with? Any sure shot way I can improve my breathing? Guess nothing is sure shot.......lol! I'll try anything though.


----------



## trevor_b (Nov 21, 2012)

Common sense would say cardio/endurance exercising would be a good start.


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you smoke? If you do then do what you need to quit. That will help a lot. Good posture helps a lot with breathing as it allows your diaphram more room to move allowing your lungs to expand more. If you don't already have a workout routine start one. Running, P90X, or join an MMA gym. Always focus on controlling your breathing. In through the nose and out the mouth. If you get winded on the up hills do our best to slow down your breathing on the flats and down hill sections. It can take some practice to do this. As your cardiovascular system becomes stronger catching your breath will be a lot easier and take less time. Regarless the more you ride the better you will get. It takes time so do not get discouraged and just keep pumping those legs.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

More seat time. The more you ride the more endurance you will develop.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Danielrg_usa said:


> Do you smoke? If you do then do what you need to quit. That will help a lot. Good posture helps a lot with breathing as it allows your diaphram more room to move allowing your lungs to expand more. If you don't already have a workout routine start one. Running, P90X, or join an MMA gym. Always focus on controlling your breathing. In through the nose and out the mouth. If you get winded on the up hills do our best to slow down your breathing on the flats and down hill sections. It can take some practice to do this. As your cardiovascular system becomes stronger catching your breath will be a lot easier and take less time. Regarless the more you ride the better you will get. It takes time so do not get discouraged and just keep pumping those legs.


Thanks!!!! Good info! Guess I'll get my but back into the gym. Fortunately I don't smoke. Guess I'll have to start night riding too, because waiting until the weekend really sucks. Guess it's a bikers nightmare to have the sun set at 5:30pm; assuming you work during the day.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Gear selection is important as well; too low of a gear and you will spin fast and need to breath harder. Slower spinning requires more muscle strength, but allows you to breath more slowly.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

EABiker said:


> Gear selection is important as well; too low of a gear and you will spin fast and need to breath harder. Slower spinning requires more muscle strength, but allows you to breath more slowly.


Makes sense. I'm a little new so I'm going to ask a new person question. Which gear would you suggest? Or is it a trial and error and depends on the person? I just started a little over a month ago. I had a 5 minute explanation of the gears on the right side. And I was told not to worry about the gears on the left side of the handle bars. Currently when the going gets tough I come down to 3 and 2 if I'm desperate. I rarely ever go up to 5. I usually hover around 4 for most of the ride.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

uneek78 said:


> Makes sense. I'm a little new so I'm going to ask a new person question. Which gear would you suggest? Or is it a trial and error and depends on the person? I just started a little over a month ago. I had a 5 minute explanation of the gears on the right side. And I was told not to worry about the gears on the left side of the handle bars. Currently when the going gets tough I come down to 3 and 2 if I'm desperate. I rarely ever go up to 5. I usually hover around 4 for most of the ride.


The target pedaling cadence is usually around 60-100 rpm. Adjust your gears so you pedal at that rate. 

-S


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Trail and error and feel are how you find the right gear. That can depend on how you are feeling on whatever day you riding. If you are staying in the middle ring in front and only shifting the back ,your terrain sounds it dosen't have super steep hills or you are a lot stronger that you think. Try riding the same loop keeping the highest pedal speed you can ,if that means useing gears you don;t uselly use do it ,also try riding useing high gears and slow pedal speeds. You will find out what works for you.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

exercise more, use it as a motivation to get more in shape. Ride/jog every day for even 30min will make a huge difference if you aren't exercising regularly.

There will always be people faster than you; there will always be people slower than you. Just enjoy it. I ride with a variety of people, some totally kick my as, some, I kick theirs. It's all good because its fun every time.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Like others said: just keep at it, and it'll get easier as you figure out what you're doing and what works for you. You'll learn to identify spots where you can catch a bit of wind without stopping, or even slowing down too much. One thing I see a lot of people struggle with is using their granny ring too much, when they should be riding in their middle chainring (assuming a triple-ring crankset). Keep it fun, though. Don't push yourself to the point that you hate doing it.

Once you've cleared those initial learning curves, however, it doesn't get any easier. You just get faster.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Honestly, I'm also working on my strength/endurance/cardio. I do OK on the easy trails (and paved roads leading up to the trails) but once I start on an intermediate and more difficult climb I end up wheezing, panting, puffing. I do break every 10 minutes or so to catch a breath and then keep pedaling. If it gets too steep, I shoulder the bike and walk up (easier than pushing up trail on a singletrack).

OP, take heart that you're not the only one. I ride solo, and do it at my own pace so I don't have someone else dictating my pace. The result is almost 10 lbs over 3 months of daily riding, but I stopped due to the cooler weather and limited daylight.

-S


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

evasive said:


> Like others said: just keep at it, and it'll get easier as you figure out what you're doing and what works for you. You'll learn to identify spots where you can catch a bit of wind without stopping, or even slowing down too much. One thing I see a lot of people struggle with is using their granny ring too much, when they should be riding in their middle chainring (assuming a triple-ring crankset). Keep it fun, though. Don't push yourself to the point that you hate doing it.
> 
> Once you've cleared those initial learning curves, however, it doesn't get any easier. You just get faster.


What is a granny ring? I'm afraid to look that up at work. Lol!!!!


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the motivation everyone!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

uneek78 said:


> What is a granny ring? I'm afraid to look that up at work. Lol!!!!


Sorry; lingo. The smallest chainring, up front, on your crankset.

The combination of smallest in front and biggest in back gives you your lowest gearing, and this gear combination is usually called your "granny gear" Because of this, sometimes we call the little chainring the "granny ring."


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

shibiwan said:


> Honestly, I'm also working on my strength/endurance/cardio. I do OK on the easy trails (and paved roads leading up to the trails) but once I start on an intermediate and more difficult climb I end up wheezing, panting, puffing. I do break every 10 minutes or so to catch a breath and then keep pedaling. If it gets too steep, I shoulder the bike and walk up (easier than pushing up trail on a singletrack).
> 
> OP, take heart that you're not the only one. I ride solo, and do it at my own pace so I don't have someone else dictating my pace. The result is almost 10 lbs over 3 months of daily riding, but I stopped due to the cooler weather and limited daylight.
> 
> -S


Aaaaaah.............you are a friend indeed..... The first time I rode a mountain bike was this past september. I was riding with my cousin(female) and my sister. They both have been riding for awhile. Of course I was a little cocky thinking. Hah, they're going to need skates under their bikes to keep up with me. On the way back I just couldn't keep up with them anymore. And this wasn't singletrack. This was gravel trails. I started getting dizzy and light headed. I opened my jacket and layed down on the ground and started to get better. The sky and tree tops never looked so pretty. They finally figured out I was no where near them and turned around and found me on the ground resting. Lol! Felt more like dying. Gave me a bar and after a little rest I rode a little-----walked a little.

After that day I've been a lot more careful about when I get exhausted. I listen to my body. I didn't know any better.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

evasive said:


> Sorry; lingo. The smallest chainring, up front, on your crankset.
> 
> The combination of smallest in front and biggest in back gives you your lowest gearing, and this gear combination is usually called your "granny gear" Because of this, sometimes we call the little chainring the "granny ring."


I see.......thanks for the lesson!


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Granny gear= the easiest gear you have on your bike. The smallest on the front and the biggest on the back.

There is nothing wrong with some granny gear riding. We have some steep climbs in colorado where a granny is a must so dont let people tell you not to ever use it, it is that some folks use it to much and spinning way to fast. Use the "talk test" when riding to make sure you are in the right gear and not pushing to hard. It is when you are gong at a comfortable pace that you are breathing harder then normal but you are able to talk a bit outloud to yourself a couple words at a time. If you cant talk threw a bit of labored breathing then you are in a unsustainable zone and you will eventually blow up and cant go any farther. (the difference between wind sprints and jogging)


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sounds like you are only riding on weekends now. You need to build up your cardio and strength. I would suggest during your off riding days invest in some circuit training. Try something like this:

Circuit Training Workouts


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Give it some time. You will get stronger as you ride more, as long as you keep riding on a consistent basis. Also consider doing some road riding - it will make you a better mountain biker. My bet is that if you keep riding over the next three months, you will notice a BIG difference in your cardio by the time Spring rolls around. Its always fun when you can kill a trail that you used to huff and puff on. 

Well. Let me rephrase that. You are always going to huff and puff if you are going full out. However, you might revisit the trail at a later date with a friend who is slower than you. That's when you notice the trail is cakewalk...


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

getagrip said:


> Give it some time. You will get stronger as you ride more, as long as you keep riding on a consistent basis. Also consider doing some road riding - it will make you a better mountain biker. My bet is that if you keep riding over the next three months, you will notice a BIG difference in your cardio by the time Spring rolls around. Its always fun when you can kill a trail that you used to huff and puff on.
> 
> Well. Let me rephrase that. You are always going to huff and puff if you are going full out. However, you might revisit the trail at a later date with a friend who is slower than you. That's when you notice the trail is cakewalk...


I look forward to the day that the huffing and puffing is decreased. I can definitely feel my legs getting stronger.


----------



## GreenCanoe (Oct 28, 2012)

uneek78 said:


> I look forward to the day that the huffing and puffing is decreased. I can definitely feel my legs getting stronger.


For better ease of breathing, poke some extra holes in your lungs for ventilation  Just kidding. DO NOT DO THAT :nono:


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

uneek78 said:


> Thanks!!!! Good info! Guess I'll get my but back into the gym. Fortunately I don't smoke. Guess I'll have to start night riding too, because waiting until the weekend really sucks. Guess it's a bikers nightmare to have the sun set at 5:30pm; assuming you work during the day.


ditto on the sunset and work day


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

uneek78 said:


> I look forward to the day that the huffing and puffing is decreased. I can definitely feel my legs getting stronger.


I was huffing and puffing just walking to my truck in the apartment garage! True story!

I started riding around the apartment builing and was doing good to ride a mile. The guys at the bike shop just looked at me when I said my goal was to be able to ride 10 mile a week. It wasn't long after that, I was riding 10 miles a week. Then I made the switch to trail riding. I'll never forget my first Loop (1.8 miles including ride to Trail Head). I had to stop twice for breaks thinking how in the hell did I talk my self into this lol It wasn't 4 wks later I was riding 20 Trail miles! Fast forward 8 wks and I'm riding 10-15 miles a day out at the trails and an additional 3-6 miles on weekends running errands.

So believe me when I say, It gets easier my friend. Just make sure you're gearing the bike right and ride every minute you can.


----------



## Jimmyfixit (Dec 28, 2012)

It gets better! the more you ride the more you love it and the more you'll become built to do it. Stick with it.
Select gears to keep your pedal pace the same. if you notice your pace speeding up.... up shift ... and vice versa.... goal is to keep a steady comfortable pedal pace.. in my opinion anyway.


----------



## svollmer (May 2, 2009)

It gets better. One of the guys I ride with is in incredible shape. I started from nothing and it has taken me some time to build up my endurance to the point that I can finally keep up with him. Stay hydrated and know when to have a snack. Good excuse to catch your breath too 
If you have the benefit of following your friends when you ride:
- Watch the lines they pick, I learned to pick lines the hard way because my friend plowed through everything on his full suspension while I had to be more careful on my hardtail. Not sure what suspension you or they have so this might not apply. Picking good lines = less effort.
- Watch which gears they pick (and when they down/up shift). This will help keep your momentum when handling hills and keep from trying to go up in too high of a gear. My friend would actually call out when to shift so that I wouldn't be caught off guard by a hill hiding around a corner.
- Watch how fast they pedal. This is directly related to the gears comment and can differ depending on which drivetrain setups you all have. You might be in a different gear than the others, but it will at least give some idea of a comfortable pedaling rate for the terrain.


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

good stuff, also something to think about is how much does your bike weigh compared to theirs (not critical as I love beating people on lighter bikes) and are you using cycle shoes with clipless pedals?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Just have to ride more, it would help a lot. Those guys you called race horse, they may feel great when riding with you but when they ride with someone in better shape they'd be huffing and puffing too. 

Just 10%-15% increase in speed/pace is enough to send many riders into the red zone. Try to find your pace and just keep grinding it, when you are stronger, you can suffer at higher pace.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

svollmer said:


> It gets better. One of the guys I ride with is in incredible shape. I started from nothing and it has taken me some time to build up my endurance to the point that I can finally keep up with him. Stay hydrated and know when to have a snack. Good excuse to catch your breath too
> If you have the benefit of following your friends when you ride:
> - Watch the lines they pick, I learned to pick lines the hard way because my friend plowed through everything on his full suspension while I had to be more careful on my hardtail. Not sure what suspension you or they have so this might not apply. Picking good lines = less effort.
> - Watch which gears they pick (and when they down/up shift). This will help keep your momentum when handling hills and keep from trying to go up in too high of a gear. My friend would actually call out when to shift so that I wouldn't be caught off guard by a hill hiding around a corner.
> - Watch how fast they pedal. This is directly related to the gears comment and can differ depending on which drivetrain setups you all have. You might be in a different gear than the others, but it will at least give some idea of a comfortable pedaling rate for the terrain.


Wow.........what you explained sounds EXACTLY like me! My friends have full suspension and I have a hardtail. Funny what you say about the lines. They went down this steep slope the other day and it had roots on it going every which way. Well......lets just say I wasn't so successful. They made it to the bottom. I made it to the bottom too, but I slid down there alongside my bike. Lol!!! Unfortunately, at the particular time I was a ways around the corner. Unable to see their line, but I understand what you mean. If I could keep up with them I could see their lines more often. I guess I will ask them if they could be so kind as to shout out the gears they are in. That would be extremely helpful. I normally fumble through them trying to figure out what to do. It's funny because I go out in a group, but end up spending a lot of time alone. Lol!



mimi1885 said:


> Just have to ride more, it would help a lot. Those guys you called race horse, they may feel great when riding with you but when they ride with someone in better shape they'd be huffing and puffing too.
> 
> Just 10%-15% increase in speed/pace is enough to send many riders into the red zone. Try to find your pace and just keep grinding it, when you are stronger, you can suffer at higher pace.


One of the guys I ride with said he rode with his buddies who are in shape and he was lagging behind like I was. I was amazed. But you're about how other people have others that are faster than them. I will keep at it. I love it so much so trying to get better won't be a problem.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Keep riding and build yourself up. Also make sure you have good nutrition intake day to day, and management before/during the ride.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

It does get better. I've been riding since around April.
As far as riding with friends. If they don't mind have you bring up the rear, continue to ride with them. Riding with better/faster riders can only make you better.
I ride with friends when I can and other times I ride solo.
I ride the same trail most of the time since it's almost right outside my door. I try to keep track of my times and mileage. I've seen great improvements since the beginning. Climbs I used to have to stop or HAB I climb them like a goat. No I pick oher climbs for a new goal.
Keep at it and don't get discouraged. Riding is the best mental therapy.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

owtdorz said:


> It does get better. I've been riding since around April.
> As far as riding with friends. If they don't mind have you bring up the rear, continue to ride with them. Riding with better/faster riders can only make you better.
> I ride with friends when I can and other times I ride solo.
> I ride the same trail most of the time since it's almost right outside my door. I try to keep track of my times and mileage. I've seen great improvements since the beginning. Climbs I used to have to stop or HAB I climb them like a goat. No I pick oher climbs for a new goal.
> ...


It's good to know that it gets better. I live in the RDU area in NC. It's currently getting dark at 5:30pm. That sucks because I get off work at 5pm. I'm considering night riding so I'm not prohibited to only riding on weekends. I really want to get my endurance up.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

It gets easier and ask your friends about some techniques/skills. When I first started I had my son yell back what was coming ahead. 

Picking your line is a must. Keep your head up and eyes constantly scanning ahead. Look at where you want to go, not at what you might hit. That advice has saved me countless times. You look at the tree, you're going to hit it. A lot of the time speed is your friend. 

You'll use your gears a lot so don't be afraid to use them and find what works. 

If you aren't able to get out at night, use work breaks to do some walking to improve your cardio. I haven't done night riding as it's not safe where I live. A lot of guys do it and love it. I'm sure that's another set of skills to learn as well.

Keep riding even if you can't do it as much as you like. I can only get out twice a month for trail riding. The rest of it is on the roads. 

Good luck!


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Bethany1 said:


> It gets easier and ask your friends about some techniques/skills. When I first started I had my son yell back what was coming ahead.
> 
> Picking your line is a must. Keep your head up and eyes constantly scanning ahead. Look at where you want to go, not at what you might hit. That advice has saved me countless times. You look at the tree, you're going to hit it. A lot of the time speed is your friend.
> 
> ...


I will have to work on picking my line more. I feel more productive own my own and with my friends. On my own, because I'm not busy looking in the distance for them wondering where they are. But with them they do normally shout out sharp turn, low branch or something else helpful.

I'm sorry you can only ride twice a month. Makes me feel better about only being able to ride twice a weekend.


----------



## EUREMA (Sep 24, 2012)

i just started mtb about a year ago and the first 3 months was feeling exactly how you felt. fumble through gears, getting into wrong gear while halfway climbing slopes, choosing the wrong lines and end up busy fighting the bike than riding (more like rodeo), felt dizzy/out of breath only after short trail riding while the rest of mates hardly break a sweat!! .......but riding with mates does motivate you to push harder, ride longer each time unless you are the self-motivated kind

i was riding once a week and could not see any improvements but twice a week does see significant improvement in my stamina/cardio. now i ride once a week but i try to push harder and ride longer in between rests.

i guess there is no shortcut to improving except to keep on riding as much as you can. (throw in some weight weenie parts might help but does not make you better overall  

i ride for fitness (just turned 40) and offroad trail riding is one of the best decision i made. 

gotta ride now before the monsoon storm arrive shortly (i live the tropics)

cheers!


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

You are already doing the most effective activity. Just do more of it. 

I feel for you, riding in RDU among programmers and lawyers. It gets dark early in my end of the state as well. You will need good lights and chutpazh to ride the roads at night.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

EUREMA said:


> i just started mtb about a year ago and the first 3 months was feeling exactly how you felt. fumble through gears, getting into wrong gear while halfway climbing slopes, choosing the wrong lines and end up busy fighting the bike than riding (more like rodeo), felt dizzy/out of breath only after short trail riding while the rest of mates hardly break a sweat!! .......but riding with mates does motivate you to push harder, ride longer each time unless you are the self-motivated kind
> 
> i was riding once a week and could not see any improvements but twice a week does see significant improvement in my stamina/cardio. now i ride once a week but i try to push harder and ride longer in between rests.
> 
> ...


It's great to hear stories like this that seem to almost identically match my experience, because I know I have hope. I started to believe it was just my body and I'd have to enjoy mtb under the same situation constantly. Thanks for your story!



DavyRay said:


> You are already doing the most effective activity. Just do more of it.
> 
> I feel for you, riding in RDU among programmers and lawyers. It gets dark early in my end of the state as well. You will need good lights and chutpazh to ride the roads at night.


Hahaha..........I'm probably one of those programmers. Lol!!!! Tons of people seem to ride here at night. I only ride on saturday and sunday as my wife and the children permit. But that is surely not enough. I need more! Lol!


----------



## EUREMA (Sep 24, 2012)

uneek78 said:


> It's great to hear stories like this that seem to almost identically match my experience, because I know I have hope. I started to believe it was just my body and I'd have to enjoy mtb under the same situation constantly. Thanks for your story!
> 
> always a pleasure to share riding pains and agains buddy......never felt better and cant wait to ride tomoro! packing lunch and coffee and hit the trails.... oh yeah! tomoro am grinding myself up my local trail with a monstrous hill called "steroid hill" which i have yet to finish at 1 go ..... puff, wheez and pant time for me but its worth it! :thumbsup:


----------



## EUREMA (Sep 24, 2012)

just posted my bike up at JAMIS thread. just to share, i had a Fuji hardtail weighing 11kg and this is my new ride Jamis Full sus at 13kg+..... funny thing is, the JAMIS climbs and rides better even though its heavier.

http://forums.mtbr.com/jamis/show-us-your-jamis-12144-39.html#post10017134


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

uneek78 said:


> After that day I've been a lot more careful about when I get exhausted. I listen to my body. I didn't know any better.


Always listen to the body, if you don't you risk breaking something.

If you don't already have it, I recommend getting a bike computer with heart rate monitoring. Then find a long, not too steep climb, and start pedaling uphill at a pace you feel comfortable with. Your heart rate should be slowly climbing and at some point you'll start to feel your legs burning. That burn indicates that your muscles are running oxygen starved. For me that happens when I hit a heart rate around 160, but it's highly individual and yours might be different. After a couple of slow, steady climbs with an eye on the heart rate monitor you should get a feel for where your legs starts burning. It's called your anaerobe threshold.

Since you're new to riding and lack the cardio training, your primary goal should be to add distance to your rides. Start out with a couple of miles, then add a little bit of extra distance each time out. If you put in 3-4 rides a week, adding something like 200 yards extra each time out, you'll be able to ride 15 miles with no problems in 2-3 months.

Don't ride too hard, try to keep your heart rate below your anaerobe threshold. It's okay to go over on a short sprint up a short, steep climb, but in general try to keep your heart rate below the threshold. If your heart rate goes over the threshold you're riding too fast, pick a lower gear and slow down. By keeping your heart rate in check you're able to ride longer and building up distance is the key at the beginning.

Riding only weekends doesn't cut it. It's too far apart and whatever stamina you build one weekend will be gone the next. Get a light and do some evening rides during the week.

In 2-3 months you'll be able to ride 15 miles in an hour and a half or so. It won't be fast, it won't be pretty, but you can do so without bonking out and puking. When you ride with others don't get sucked into their pace, pick a speed that works for you and let them climb stuff twice if they get bored waiting.. 

Once you're comfortable riding 15 miles (or whatever your target distance is) you can start adding speed. Put in some sprints at the end and make your legs burn. Go a bit nuts on that last mile, if you bonk out and puke there is only a short distance to crawl before you're at the finish line.

When I started riding I could do 2 miles in 20 minutes and I was completely finished. One month and 20 rides later I did 10 miles in 1 hour 10 minutes. Two months in, I did 15 miles in 1 hour 30 minutes. I kept the distance and started to add speed and a couple of months later I did those same 15 miles in 1 hour 10 minutes.

Keep your heart rate in check and add a little bit of extra distance every time out until you reach a decent ride distance. Once you are comfortable with riding the distance, start adding speed. 5-6 months from now you'll have no trouble keeping up with friends or family.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

EUREMA said:


> uneek78 said:
> 
> 
> > It's great to hear stories like this that seem to almost identically match my experience, because I know I have hope. I started to believe it was just my body and I'd have to enjoy mtb under the same situation constantly. Thanks for your story!
> ...


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sandrenseren said:


> Always listen to the body, if you don't you risk breaking something.
> 
> If you don't already have it, I recommend getting a bike computer with heart rate monitoring. Then find a long, not too steep climb, and start pedaling uphill at a pace you feel comfortable with. Your heart rate should be slowly climbing and at some point you'll start to feel your legs burning. That burn indicates that your muscles are running oxygen starved. For me that happens when I hit a heart rate around 160, but it's highly individual and yours might be different. After a couple of slow, steady climbs with an eye on the heart rate monitor you should get a feel for where your legs starts burning. It's called your anaerobe threshold.
> 
> ...


You also have some very good advice. Very funny "let them climb stuff twice if they get bored waiting.. " comment! I would always be extremely focused on trying to keep up with them. Then one day recently I rode by myself and I did so well at my own pace. I decided this past weekend that I would no longer focus on catching up with them. I just ride and once they stop I'll eventually(lol) catch up to them. I like that bike computer idea to watch the heart rate. Funny, I've always lifted weights, but have never liked cardio so I would barely do it. Biking takes way more strategy then hoping on a treadmill or elliptical machine. It definitely takes some advanced planning. Thanks for the pointers!


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

EUREMA said:


> just posted my bike up at JAMIS thread. just to share, i had a Fuji hardtail weighing 11kg and this is my new ride Jamis Full sus at 13kg+..... funny thing is, the JAMIS climbs and rides better even though its heavier.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/jamis/show-us-your-jamis-12144-39.html#post10017134


Additionally, I notice you don't have clip-in pedals. I was happy w/o them, but my friends talked me into putting them on. I'm still getting use to them and see the benefits. Why have you chosen not to use them? My friend is trying to talk me out of getting a larger platform/clip-in pedal.


----------



## EUREMA (Sep 24, 2012)

uneek78 said:


> Additionally, I notice you don't have clip-in pedals. I was happy w/o them, but my friends talked me into putting them on. I'm still getting use to them and see the benefits. Why have you chosen not to use them? My friend is trying to talk me out of getting a larger platform/clip-in pedal.


clipless, apart from looking like a pro xc racer , does have its benefits like better power transfer (able to pull and mash your pedal), ability to 'lift' or 'swing' the rear .... as compared to platforms.

if you ride platforms, you will improve your weight transfer while climbing or slicing through technical singletrack as opposed to clipless.

in where i ride (tropics/asia) where rainfall can be 'excessive', the muddy trail will clog up your shoe cleats in no time and you will be stranded at trailside trying to 'clear the muck/mud' out of your shoe cleat.

pros and cons definitely. was seriously contemplating on changing to clipless until i bought myself a pair of SHIMANO AM41 mtb shoes..... they are designed for platform and sticks like glue. check it out! i even wear them on night outs.... or rainy nights.... looks cool too.:thumbsup:


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

EUREMA said:


> clipless, apart from looking like a pro xc racer , does have its benefits like better power transfer (able to pull and mash your pedal), ability to 'lift' or 'swing' the rear .... as compared to platforms.
> 
> if you ride platforms, you will improve your weight transfer while climbing or slicing through technical singletrack as opposed to clipless.
> 
> ...


Lol! The sad part is I was waiting for you to give me a good excuse not to clip-in. After my first day using them I told my friend I was going to take them off. He told me to hold out and try them out a little longer. Lol! I was researching platform pedals diligently. I'm going to look up these shoes you speak of............and lust after them. Lol!


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

uneek78 said:


> Additionally, I notice you don't have clip-in pedals. I was happy w/o them, but my friends talked me into putting them on. I'm still getting use to them and see the benefits. Why have you chosen not to use them? My friend is trying to talk me out of getting a larger platform/clip-in pedal.


Clipless or platform pedals are all a matter of personal preference, ride whatever makes you feel good. Don't buy into the hype about one system being better than the other.

Personally I never got used to riding clipless, I just can't shake that nasty feeling of being strapped to my bike, so for me it's platforms all the way. If you choose platforms make sure to get some decent ones with studs and some shoes to match.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sandrenseren said:


> Clipless or platform pedals are all a matter of personal preference, ride whatever makes you feel good. Don't buy into the hype about one system being better than the other.
> 
> Personally I never got used to riding clipless, I just can't shake that nasty feeling of being strapped to my bike, so for me it's platforms all the way. If you choose platforms make sure to get some decent ones with studs and some shoes to match.


Thanks! After I get over the shock of my recent bike purchase I'll probably work on that. You have any pedal suggestions?


----------



## EUREMA (Sep 24, 2012)

uneek78 said:


> Thanks! After I get over the shock of my recent bike purchase I'll probably work on that. You have any pedal suggestions?


mavic, 5.10 and shimano got some great shoes made for platform pedals..... hard insole + sticky rubber to boot. i wear shimano am41 and best purchase ever for me to match with platforms.

as for pedals, look around for wellgo or expedo with replaceable pins/studs (at least these are commong brands used by riders in asia but as always, be vigilant for 'imitation/replicas" as pedals are mostly made in china and they make copies real quick. am using SWISS CODE platform pedals which is a china made platforms which grips like hell..... so far has been spinning smooth and not bent yet (i ride x so pedal stirke are not so common for me). tried expedo and wellgo and are quite good for xc use. if i can find some pics i will post again shortly...... cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

EUREMA said:


> mavic, 5.10 and shimano got some great shoes made for platform pedals..... hard insole + sticky rubber to boot. i wear shimano am41 and best purchase ever for me to match with platforms.
> 
> as for pedals, look around for wellgo or expedo with replaceable pins/studs (at least these are commong brands used by riders in asia but as always, be vigilant for 'imitation/replicas" as pedals are mostly made in china and they make copies real quick. am using SWISS CODE platform pedals which is a china made platforms which grips like hell..... so far has been spinning smooth and not bent yet (i ride x so pedal stirke are not so common for me). tried expedo and wellgo and are quite good for xc use. if i can find some pics i will post again shortly...... cheers:thumbsup:


Thanks once again! What is 'x'? I tried googling but didn't find anything helpful.

This is me riding (Singletrack Mountain Biking - Harris Lake - YouTube). This currently is what it looks like were I ride. I fall in this 8-minute video about 5 or 6 times. It was my first day being clipped in. I did not like it at all. I couldn't remember how many times I had fallen before these pedals, but this day was monumental. I think I owe it after paying so much for the pedals and shoes to try it for about a month, but after that if I'm still not happy I'm going to platform. I'm trying to hold out for my friends sake. Maybe he's onto something....lol! Or maybe this is some type of cruel punishment......lol! Either way, platform pedals are more appealing to me and anyway and I'm comfortable on them.

Thanks for the brand names. I will go research now.


----------



## EUREMA (Sep 24, 2012)

i bought my SWISS CODE pedal from my LBS in malaysia where 'local branded platforms - made in china' are sometimes sold here. our LBS also carry their own brand name of bicycles as well.

as long as you go for replaceable pins type of mtb pedals, you cant go far wrong where preference will be on design, weight and bearing type. 

i will definitely try clipless one day where i am more competent in riding. i just started cycling in late 2011 so i have a long way to go to achieve better bike control and balance.

my advice will be to start with platform to learn bike control (shift weight, front/rear manuals) and then move on to clipless. (which is my plan). seriously, the thought of falling over in my thick dense jungle where i ride give me the creeps...... for now


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

uneek78 said:


> Thanks! After I get over the shock of my recent bike purchase I'll probably work on that. You have any pedal suggestions?


I use Gusset Slim Jim Flat Pedals - Sealed | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com on one bike and Amazon.com: KONA Kona Jackshit Platform Pedals 9/16'' Black: Sports & Outdoors that came on my Kona Unit. The Slim Jim's are nicer, but the Kona's works just great and I never bothered to replace them.

For shoes I have a pair of Five Ten | Impact Low which grips very well, but are huge and clunky, and a pair of Specialized Tahoe Specialized Bicycle Components that is much more compact and sneaker like. The Tahoes are not quite as stiff or grippy as the Impacts but still great shoes, so nice that my Impacts are now retired.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

EUREMA said:


> i bought my SWISS CODE pedal from my LBS in malaysia where 'local branded platforms - made in china' are sometimes sold here. our LBS also carry their own brand name of bicycles as well.
> 
> as long as you go for replaceable pins type of mtb pedals, you cant go far wrong where preference will be on design, weight and bearing type.
> 
> ...


I feel like printing this off to show my friend. Lol! I remember when they told me about clipless. They were like "EVERYBODY rides clipless....". Funny, I didn't the idea then and I don't like it now. I'll still give it a few weeks while I study all these platform pedals.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sandrenseren said:


> I use Gusset Slim Jim Flat Pedals - Sealed | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com on one bike and Amazon.com: KONA Kona Jackshit Platform Pedals 9/16'' Black: Sports & Outdoors that came on my Kona Unit. The Slim Jim's are nicer, but the Kona's works just great and I never bothered to replace them.
> 
> For shoes I have a pair of Five Ten | Impact Low which grips very well, but are huge and clunky, and a pair of Specialized Tahoe Specialized Bicycle Components that is much more compact and sneaker like. The Tahoes are not quite as stiff or grippy as the Impacts but still great shoes, so nice that my Impacts are now retired.


I do like the look of the Tahoes better. I will have to add these pedals and shoes to my research. Thanks!


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Check out VP pedals, I picked up a set for $40. Their light weight and narrow.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

50calray said:


> Check out VP pedals, I picked up a set for $40. Their light weight and narrow.


They look good also! I'll check'em out!


----------



## J Crew (Dec 30, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing when I first started, but the more I ride the better it has gotten.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Fellow Noob here. I have only had my bike a couple of months and have only begun riding it regularly these past couple of weeks. I have done little in the way of cardio exercise these past 5 years so had pretty low expectations re my fitness levels. I am currently on vacation in an area I used to bike about 10 years ago and have been pleasantly surprised how well I have coped. I started out tentatively thinking I would really struggle and have gradually built it up from there. There is one long ride I last did about 9 years ago that features two mean mofo'ing hills in the middle that I didn't think I would be able to do on this trip but I have now done it twice. Admittedly I am dropping down to the granny gears pretty early in the climb and climbing slowly but I figure it beats stopping or walking up the hill. And you are rewarded at the top with magnificent ocean views and an exhilarating downhill ride. I was feeling quite cocky after the first ride and felt confident going back to do it again but if I'm honest I really struggled a lot more the second time around and was absolutely knackered on the homeward stretch. Went on a much shorter ride yesterday but was still lacking a bit of zip so my stamina levels are not really where I thought they were. I think I was genuinely fatigued on that second ride and haven't quite bounced back to 100% yet. Just have to keep riding. :thumbsup:

Something I have been wondering reading this thread. Do any of you use wind trainers? I have one in my garage with my old bike setup on it. During the winter it is so cold and dark where I live I can't see myself doing night riding. I'll try and maintain my base fitness on the wind trainer during the week and ride the trails during the weekends.

Anybody else do that?


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

As skill increases, energy requirements decrease.
As fitness improves, you have more energy to compensate for lack of skill.
Riding improves skill and fitness.
Win win.

But there may be limitations to what you'll achieve relative to others. If you were born with fast twitch muscles, you're at a disadvantage (mtb-wise) compared to the slow twitch guys. Fast twitch means good at a sprints, explosive bursts of energy, suck at endurance. Other way around for the slow twitch guys. Mountain biking definitely falls into the endurance category, as opposed to baseball or football, say, where the explosive energy is an advantage.

I've slowly gotten better over my 15 years of riding, but I'll always be a back of the pack rider, and that's ok. It's one of the reasons I ride alone most of the time.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Obviously there are many ways to improve fitness, and that will make riding more fun. My fitness level ain't so hot these days myself, so I'm doing a bunch of XC skiing this winter. 

But there's more to it than raw fitness. With experience, you'll learn to ride smarter. I did a big alpine ride this summer that features 3,500 feet of climbing leading to a 5,000 foot descent. A guy I know who went along is in far better shape than I, but only started riding this summer. The climb completely destroyed him, while I was feeling pretty good. With experience, you learn how to ride more efficiently, and when to push hard versus idling along in a diesel gear. Plus you'll figure out which gears you want to use for a given situation. Just keep riding, and you'll work it out. And you wouldn't regret buying a copy of the Lopes / McCormack Mastering Mountain Bike Skills book.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

evasive said:


> Obviously there are many ways to improve fitness, and that will make riding more fun. My fitness level ain't so hot these days myself, so I'm doing a bunch of XC skiing this winter.
> 
> But there's more to it than raw fitness. With experience, you'll learn to ride smarter. I did a big alpine ride this summer that features 3,500 feet of climbing leading to a 5,000 foot descent. A guy I know who went along is in far better shape than I, but only started riding this summer. The climb completely destroyed him, while I was feeling pretty good. With experience, you learn how to ride more efficiently, and when to push hard versus idling along in a diesel gear. Plus you'll figure out which gears you want to use for a given situation. Just keep riding, and you'll work it out. And you wouldn't regret buying a copy of the Lopes / McCormack Mastering Mountain Bike Skills book.


I'll keep at it, I love it too much to give up. It makes me feel good to know that it wasn't just me. I believe I'm going to have to get some lights so I can ride at night, because it gets dark so early once I'm off work.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

So everyone who said keep riding and don't worry you'll get better. You are so correct! I have seen the progress and I'm extremely excited. I've been riding every weekend since november. Initially I would only complete between 3-5 miles. Lately I've been climbing into the 9ish miles distance. And today I completed 10 miles in about an hour and 30 minutes. I'm clearly going further and not having to stop 100 times anymore. Now when I get tired I just ride really slow until I catch my breath. Thanks all for the inspiration!


----------



## DECIM8 (Jul 13, 2011)

I definitely started in the same boat as you. One of my early rides (5th or 6th ride ever) there was a 4 mile uphill trek to the top of this particular trail. I got to the top but almost 30 minutes after most of the pack and having heaved my guts out on the side of the trail. I was trying to keep pace with the others and my heart rate was WAY too high. If I had just stuck to MY pace instead of theirs I probably would have made it sooner and still had my energy bar in me. Live, learn and persevere. 

I'm dealing with the dark by joining a gym. I can't make it to the trail during the week before dark and I can't get any riding buddies to get a light and go at night. There is a gym on my way home that is $10 a month and they have decent equipment so I joined up. They don't have spin bikes, just the "bikes" with huge grandma seats so I run on the elliptical or occasionally use a recumbent. I set it to vary the resistance to keep my heart rate at 165 and run for about 50 minutes then hit the weights. I'm to the point where I can run 5+ miles in 50 minutes and I am trying to break 6 miles in that time. Once I break that I'll try for more distance and/or up the resistance and try to maintain my time. I personally do a lot better with a challenge to work towards. I run for 50 minutes because they have TV on demand (Hulu based I think) and screens on each piece of equipment so I watch a full episode of something while running. Keeps me from stopping early because I have to see the end of the episode. 

Anyway, keeping active during the week definitely makes things easier on the trails over the weekend. I am now keeping up with the same pack of guys. There is a big difference in enjoyment as well. I'm not just trying to hold on to the bike and make it to the bottom before I fall flat on my face from exhaustion. I have the energy to enjoy the ride from start to finish. HUGE difference and well worth it.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

DECIM8 said:


> I definitely started in the same boat as you. One of my early rides (5th or 6th ride ever) there was a 4 mile uphill trek to the top of this particular trail. I got to the top but almost 30 minutes after most of the pack and having heaved my guts out on the side of the trail. I was trying to keep pace with the others and my heart rate was WAY too high. If I had just stuck to MY pace instead of theirs I probably would have made it sooner and still had my energy bar in me. Live, learn and persevere.
> 
> I'm dealing with the dark by joining a gym. I can't make it to the trail during the week before dark and I can't get any riding buddies to get a light and go at night. There is a gym on my way home that is $10 a month and they have decent equipment so I joined up. They don't have spin bikes, just the "bikes" with huge grandma seats so I run on the elliptical or occasionally use a recumbent. I set it to vary the resistance to keep my heart rate at 165 and run for about 50 minutes then hit the weights. I'm to the point where I can run 5+ miles in 50 minutes and I am trying to break 6 miles in that time. Once I break that I'll try for more distance and/or up the resistance and try to maintain my time. I personally do a lot better with a challenge to work towards. I run for 50 minutes because they have TV on demand (Hulu based I think) and screens on each piece of equipment so I watch a full episode of something while running. Keeps me from stopping early because I have to see the end of the episode.
> 
> Anyway, keeping active during the week definitely makes things easier on the trails over the weekend. I am now keeping up with the same pack of guys. There is a big difference in enjoyment as well. I'm not just trying to hold on to the bike and make it to the bottom before I fall flat on my face from exhaustion. I have the energy to enjoy the ride from start to finish. HUGE difference and well worth it.


Thanks for sharing!!! Guess I could stop donating to the gym and actually go. That's something I could take advantage of to get better wind. I can't believe you made it 4 miles uphill. I don't think I've been to a trail that challenging yet. Sounds scary! Guess I need to travel so I can get a real challenge.

Biking is so fun it's worth the effort it takes to get in shape for it. I've been biking since November of last year. The first time out I literally stopped and layed on the ground because I was getting dizzy and my lips and hands were starting to tingle. And I felt like I was going to faint. The crew I was riding with eventually realized I wasn't with them and came back and gave me some energy bars and waited for me to recover. Needless to say I walked most of the way back. I rode that same place this weekend and never stopped except to turn around and went way further than I did before. So I'm seeing improvement and I'm excited. But you're right..........I need to fill in those gaps with exercise, because this getting dark early thing sucks!


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

you need to stick with it.

when i started i was riding a carbon bike at 27 lbs, and I could only ride up 300 to 500 feet vertical after which I would literally lie on the fireroad to get some air.

in only 18 months I can ride a 41 lbs full DH bike with the wrong gearing up 2000 feet of the same steep fire road with no stops.

the best advice i can give you is not to climb in stupid super low granny gears where you just spinning away. its much harder to improve your cardio vs improving your leg strength. so yeah im telling you not to use it. the only reason to go into that kind of gearing is if the slope is ridiculously steep like over 12 degrees. even then I say dont go into that gear and get off the seat and pedal.

ride up in gears where your legs hurt, not your chest.

your legs WILL get stronger fast.

also learn to get out of the seat on uphill climbs at least some of the way. it uses slightly different muscles and just when you think your are done you can keep going sometimes.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

uneek78 said:


> So everyone who said keep riding and don't worry you'll get better. You are so correct! I have seen the progress and I'm extremely excited. I've been riding every weekend since november. Initially I would only complete between 3-5 miles. Lately I've been climbing into the 9ish miles distance. And today I completed 10 miles in about an hour and 30 minutes. I'm clearly going further and not having to stop 100 times anymore. Now when I get tired I just ride really slow until I catch my breath. Thanks all for the inspiration!


Nice story :thumbsup:

I'm not very far ahead of you, but don't plan on letting you pass !!!


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey Guys!

Do you know what it means when you ride until you have to get off the bike and lie down on the trail for a few minutes to catch your breath?

It means that you are fracking determined, that's what.

Carry on.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

I recommend walking your bike before you need to lye down. You'll be able to ride longer and your cardio will improve faster. 


It doesn't get easier, you just go faster. You do however recover faster and hurt less.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

jasonjm said:


> you need to stick with it.
> 
> when i started i was riding a carbon bike at 27 lbs, and I could only ride up 300 to 500 feet vertical after which I would literally lie on the fireroad to get some air.
> 
> ...


Great tips! Thanks! I've actually gotten into the habit of not switching gears at all. I keep the gear on my left handlebar in the middle (2). And I keep the gear on my right handle bar on 5. I suck at switching gears and I should learn, but I was tired of my chain coming off. That's how bad it was. It started on the bike in bought in november (marin) and I did it the first day I had my cannondale. That's when I stopped switching for the most part, but this weekend I did switch a little bit. After reading and listening to my friends I realized it was me and not the bikes. I would switch gears on an incline and I was just sucking it up. Any who, I'm still learning.



bikeabuser said:


> Nice story :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm not very far ahead of you, but don't plan on letting you pass !!!





DavyRay said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Do you know what it means when you ride until you have to get off the bike and lie down on the trail for a few minutes to catch your breath?
> 
> ...


OH YEAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



elwoodturner said:


> I recommend walking your bike before you need to lye down. You'll be able to ride longer and your cardio will improve faster.
> 
> It doesn't get easier, you just go faster. You do however recover faster and hurt less.


Also true...


----------



## MrBetJet (Jan 4, 2013)

Sandrenseren said:


> Always listen to the body, if you don't you risk breaking something.
> 
> If you don't already have it, I recommend getting a bike computer with heart rate monitoring. Then find a long, not too steep climb, and start pedaling uphill at a pace you feel comfortable with. Your heart rate should be slowly climbing and at some point you'll start to feel your legs burning. That burn indicates that your muscles are running oxygen starved. For me that happens when I hit a heart rate around 160, but it's highly individual and yours might be different. After a couple of slow, steady climbs with an eye on the heart rate monitor you should get a feel for where your legs starts burning. It's called your anaerobe threshold.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am also new and cant wait to give this a try. My wife is also new to mtb but she is a long distance runner that runs everyday so she doesn't have these problems. Now I just need to find a monitor. I could try and find a sensor and monitor to go on my garmin but I like the idea of something on the bike that I can see easily. Anyone have suggestions on a simple wireless monitor?

Thanks again!


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

MrBetJet said:


> Thanks. I am also new and cant wait to give this a try. My wife is also new to mtb but she is a long distance runner that runs everyday so she doesn't have these problems. Now I just need to find a monitor. I could try and find a sensor and monitor to go on my garmin but I like the idea of something on the bike that I can see easily. Anyone have suggestions on a simple wireless monitor?
> 
> Thanks again!


Your wife should take it easy starting outas well. One of my riding buddies is a runner, runs 2-3 miles every day since before I met him. I out weigh him easily by 50-75lbs and only been mtb riding a few months when we met. Anyhow, his first experience with mtb riding wasn't that much different than mine, the first 1.7 mile loop kicked his butt and had him stopping for breaks. MTB riding can be both mentally and physically exhausting. Unlike road biking or running, you always have to focus and think about up coming obstacles. You also move your body more, standing up, leaning the bike to one side or the other etc. So I think everyone new to the sport should go easy at first.


----------



## MrBetJet (Jan 4, 2013)

50calray said:


> Your wife should take it easy starting outas well. One of my riding buddies is a runner, runs 2-3 miles every day since before I met him. I out weigh him easily by 50-75lbs and only been mtb riding a few months when we met. Anyhow, his first experience with mtb riding wasn't that much different than mine, the first 1.7 mile loop kicked his butt and had him stopping for breaks. MTB riding can be both mentally and physically exhausting. Unlike road biking or running, you always have to focus and think about up coming obstacles. You also move your body more, standing up, leaning the bike to one side or the other etc. So I think everyone new to the sport should go easy at first.


Good advice I am sure and something I wasn't thinking about. We have been taking it very easy. We are sticking with easy stuff and spending some time on the bike path getting used to new gear.


----------



## betjet (Jan 4, 2013)

50calray said:


> Your wife should take it easy starting outas well. One of my riding buddies is a runner, runs 2-3 miles every day since before I met him. I out weigh him easily by 50-75lbs and only been mtb riding a few months when we met. Anyhow, his first experience with mtb riding wasn't that much different than mine, the first 1.7 mile loop kicked his butt and had him stopping for breaks. MTB riding can be both mentally and physically exhausting. Unlike road biking or running, you always have to focus and think about up coming obstacles. You also move your body more, standing up, leaning the bike to one side or the other etc. So I think everyone new to the sport should go easy at first.


I totally agree with you on the "mentally and physically exhausting" part. It is VERY different from running for sure. Thanks for the good information.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

When I got my girlfriend into mountain biking she was a distance runner (half marathons) she didn't feel that mountain biking was going to challenge her physically. Holy cats was she surprised that after 2 miles of what she now considers a easy trail she sounded like she had been smoking for 50 years. What some folks don't realize is that there is a synergy to mountain biking. It involves strength, cardio, bike handling, reading the trail, quick changes in exertion, among others. After a year she is hitting races and showing a lot of fellas up. As a physician I can't think of a better all around activity for fitness. Keep with it, it's certainly worth it.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Haven't read the whole thread - just glanced at many of them. If it hasn't been mentioned, get a cyclometer with a Heart Rate Monitor. This will help you understand your zones and what causes you to blow up. You'll find your cruising heart rate and your climbing heart rate. When you get within 10 BPM of your max heart rate, slowdown or stop to recover. The more you do this, the faster you will recover.

Also, as for gearing, for beginners, I recommend the lowest gear possible without bouncing around on your saddle. Getting up out of your saddle will use different muscles and feels easier, but requires more energy. So, sit and spin as much as you can. Do not be afraid to go into your granny ring to get up hills.

Also, I have been swimming laps at the gym when I can't ride. And riding on the road or on a spin cycle with intervals for only 30 minutes a day three times a week will do wonders for you.


----------



## BigGK (Jun 22, 2012)

couple cans of Red Bull right before you hit the trails, you'll blow past everyone. That stuff gives you wings!!

For me tho, I just got out on the trails as much as possible. Just keep at it, you'll find yourself sucking back less wind each and every time.

Also the proper diet can help a lot. I usually try to eat as healthy and proper the day before and day of.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

BigGK said:


> couple cans of Red Bull right before you hit the trails, you'll blow past everyone. That stuff gives you wings!!


My pre-ride morning poison is a Triple Grande White Chocolate Mocha from Starbucks. They would probably be scraping me off some tree if it wasn't for my morning coffee lol

Anyhow, what's the word from the OP? You making any progress?


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

I have not anyone used the word "ROADIE" yet???
That's right, those guys in colorful spandex you see riding in packs on the road every Saturday & Sunday morning. Nothing improve your legs better than hitting the road and putting in base mileage. Many great XC guys are also good roadie guys. In fact, most XC guys ride road more than dirt as part of their training.

No road bike? No problem, just use your mtb bike. But be warned, you tires will wear out quicker on pavement. And many many female roadies will pass you by like you're standing still. But in 3-6 months, should you put in your saddle time, you will smoke all your race horse buddies, they will think you're on dope.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

For me, I ride because it is fun and good for my soul, and secondarily, it is good exercize. I find that going out with excitement and enthusiasm from knowing I'm about to have huge fun just naturally results in better endurance over time. Endurance isn't the primary goal but it sure is nice because it begets the ability to have even more fun as time goes on with longer rides into new places. I also enjoy an almost out of body experience when riding solo. A part of my mind wanders to the most unexpected places and I really get a lot out of it. Maybe mix in some solo rides where you can just go at your own pace and try new things. One things for sure as was mentioned before - no matter what you do, there will always be faster riders out there. Being as fast as them can't be the goal because there are others even faster. The goal for me is to have fun and advance my skills. To have as much fun as I can on that day. Every ride is a winner if you have the right mindset. Find the mindset that's right for you and the endurance will come as a byproduct of what you are doing - and you'll have a fun every step of the way.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

50calray said:


> My pre-ride morning poison is a Triple Grande White Chocolate Mocha from Starbucks. They would probably be scraping me off some tree if it wasn't for my morning coffee lol
> 
> Anyhow, what's the word from the OP? You making any progress?


I'm doing better. I rode 10 miles for the first time this past weekend. I actually rode 9.3 on saturday, 9.7 on sunday and 10 miles on monday. This is what I wrote earlier within this thread:

I've been biking since November of last year. The first time out I literally stopped and layed on the ground because I was getting dizzy and my lips and hands were starting to tingle. And I felt like I was going to faint. The crew I was riding with eventually realized I wasn't with them and came back and gave me some energy bars and waited for me to recover. Needless to say I walked most of the way back. I rode that same place this weekend and never stopped except to turn around and went way further than I did before.


----------



## Gallo88 (Jan 23, 2013)

We all start somewhere,I for one amstill in the super huff....puff stage lol, but I'm getting out there every chance I get


----------



## BigGK (Jun 22, 2012)

freakybro said:


> One things for sure as was mentioned before - no matter what you do, there will always be faster riders out there. Being as fast as them can't be the goal because there are others even faster.


I hope you don't listen to this. Why on earth would anyone not try to be the best because there are others out there that may be better/faster then you at that moment.

Ain't nothing wrong with wanting to be the fastest, who cares what anyone else can do.

But have fun first and foremost, and don't kill yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

uneek78 said:


> I'm doing better. I rode 10 miles for the first time this past weekend. I actually rode 9.3 on saturday, 9.7 on sunday and 10 miles on monday. This is what I wrote earlier within this thread:
> 
> I've been biking since November of last year. The first time out I literally stopped and layed on the ground because I was getting dizzy and my lips and hands were starting to tingle. And I felt like I was going to faint. The crew I was riding with eventually realized I wasn't with them and came back and gave me some energy bars and waited for me to recover. Needless to say I walked most of the way back. I rode that same place this weekend and never stopped except to turn around and went way further than I did before.


Outstanding!

Just keep an eye on nutrition and make sure to hydrate. I don't know about your times but it sounds like you're riding more than an hour. I add electrolytes to my water on rides longer than an hour and choke down a gel pack after about 60 minutes. This generally gets me through 2hrs of riding...that is my max so far.

Ride safe.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

bikeabuser said:


> Nice story :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm not very far ahead of you, but don't plan on letting you pass !!!





50calray said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> Just keep an eye on nutrition and make sure to hydrate. I don't know about your times but it sounds like you're riding more than an hour. I add electrolytes to my water on rides longer than an hour and choke down a gel pack after about 60 minutes. This generally gets me through 2hrs of riding...that is my max so far.
> 
> Ride safe.


I've been trying to eat properly for the rides. I keep Clif Bars and water on hand, but I won't lie. I've been confused as exactly what to carry energy wise. There's no perfect article that says these are the exact requirements for a mountain biking excursion. I guess, because everybody has different bodies and reacts different. Some need more or less. Me personally, I've been confused. I've been guessing I should have this or that and researching. Considering getting those honey stinger waffle thingees. And I didn't know you could add electrolytes to water. I'll have to look into the things you've suggested.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

BigGK said:


> I hope you don't listen to this. Why on earth would anyone not try to be the best because there are others out there that may be better/faster then you at that moment.
> 
> Ain't nothing wrong with wanting to be the fastest, who cares what anyone else can do.
> 
> But have fun first and foremost, and don't kill yourself :thumbsup:


Your post is a cheap straw man argument. My suggestion is to be the best he can be for its own sake, not so he can be as fast as others.

You say "ain't nothing wrong with wanting to be the fastest, who cares what anyone else can do". More talking in circles.

We can agree the focus is to have fun.


----------



## BigGK (Jun 22, 2012)

freakybro said:


> Your post is a cheap straw man argument. My suggestion is to be the best he can be for its own sake, not so he can be as fast as others.
> 
> You say "ain't nothing wrong with wanting to be the fastest, who cares what anyone else can do". More talking in circles.
> 
> We can agree the focus is to have fun.


I can certainly agree with ya on that.

My suggestion was that if his goal was to be the fastest out there then so be it. Why not? According to you that cant be his goal for some reason. But hey, I'm not here to argue, his goal can be whatever he wants it to be.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

uneek78 said:


> I've been trying to eat properly for the rides. I keep Clif Bars and water on hand, but I won't lie. I've been confused as exactly what to carry energy wise. There's no perfect article that says these are the exact requirements for a mountain biking excursion. I guess, because everybody has different bodies and reacts different. Some need more or less. Me personally, I've been confused. I've been guessing I should have this or that and researching. Considering getting those honey stinger waffle thingees. And I didn't know you could add electrolytes to water. I'll have to look into the things you've suggested.


You're right about everyone's body being different and that you will need to do some experimenting. Now with that said, generally speaking, a good breakfast and a bottle of water should get you through an hour's worth of riding. Anything over an hour requires more attention to nutrition as I mentioned earlier. This is where electrolytes and gel pack come into play. Gel packs are basically energy with no carbs. I forget the general consensus on taking them but I take one about 60-80 minutes of riding. This helps me get through another hour of riding. I try to avoid protein, protein can cause GI issues while exercising...has happened to me. As for electrolytes, I bought a tub of neutral flavored electrolyte power from a local health store. You can also buy electrolyte tabs from most sporting stores like Sports Authority.


----------



## MrBetJet (Jan 4, 2013)

chauzie said:


> I have not anyone used the word "ROADIE" yet???
> That's right, those guys in colorful spandex you see riding in packs on the road every Saturday & Sunday morning. Nothing improve your legs better than hitting the road and putting in base mileage. Many great XC guys are also good roadie guys. In fact, most XC guys ride road more than dirt as part of their training.
> 
> No road bike? No problem, just use your mtb bike. But be warned, you tires will wear out quicker on pavement. And many many female roadies will pass you by like you're standing still. But in 3-6 months, should you put in your saddle time, you will smoke all your race horse buddies, they will think you're on dope.


I started ridding a hybrid on the street for fitness last year. I started looking at mt bikes because I wanted a bike for bad weather. On my first day with my new mt bike I figured I should give the trails a try. That was it. Now I am hooked. Had to buy the wife a new bike too. We are both hooked. We have been out every week since Christmas. Will still ride the street in the morning when the weather is good and we both still like touring but now it is mtb training.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

50calray said:


> You're right about everyone's body being different and that you will need to do some experimenting. Now with that said, generally speaking, a good breakfast and a bottle of water should get you through an hour's worth of riding. Anything over an hour requires more attention to nutrition as I mentioned earlier. This is where electrolytes and gel pack come into play. Gel packs are basically energy with no carbs. I forget the general consensus on taking them but I take one about 60-80 minutes of riding. This helps me get through another hour of riding. I try to avoid protein, protein can cause GI issues while exercising...has happened to me. As for electrolytes, I bought a tub of neutral flavored electrolyte power from a local health store. You can also buy electrolyte tabs from most sporting stores like Sports Authority.


Thanks again! I can use all the info I can get.


----------



## backalleybikes (Jan 25, 2013)

POT and LSD: Plenty Of Tempo and Long Slow Distance.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

uneek78 said:


> I've been trying to eat properly for the rides. I keep Clif Bars and water on hand, but I won't lie. I've been confused as exactly what to carry energy wise. There's no perfect article that says these are the exact requirements for a mountain biking excursion. I guess, because everybody has different bodies and reacts different. Some need more or less. Me personally, I've been confused. I've been guessing I should have this or that and researching. Considering getting those honey stinger waffle thingees. And I didn't know you could add electrolytes to water. I'll have to look into the things you've suggested.


most guys I ride with, do fine with there regular diet up to about the two hour mark. Some guys eat something at the 1 hour mark if we are going to be about longer.


----------



## Jake Foz (Jan 26, 2013)

uneek78 said:


> What is a granny ring? I'm afraid to look that up at work. Lol!!!!


:thumbsup: I could imagine the look on some HR drone's face while they're looking through the web history.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Sometimes when you start a ride you may not feel like you have the energy, or if you haven't been out much your body is stressing (I know mine was today), or you just don't feel all 100% in strength. Today for example I felt like I had energy and was strong but my cardio was stressin' (beating hard) for not being out much due to winter. 

On those kind of days I often find that first you should just go through that first round and get a few miles in to get warmed up pretty good. After that go take a good break. Go get something to eat (GOOD food/energy), take a ****, relax a bit and come back. Often times i've found myself to be re-energized and much more ready to go. The second round today was easier for me 


I usually like to consume energy at around the 45min mark...but i'm usually riding for a few hours thus i have to prepare/sustain energy to keep me going. I like a pack of nuts and berries, those are good. I also like those Naked Protein smoothies, I rely on those a bit and haven't had any negative side effects....they've been great for sustaining energy. For when I need a real meal, nothing has been better than a Subway sandwich like the Club loaded with all kinds of veggies.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

I just have to pipe in with a quote from another MTBR member. I believe it is/ was in their signature, but I don't remember who had it.

"It never gets easier, you just get faster."

Out of all the stuff I have read about building up cardio/ strength/ endurance/ skill/ any kind of fitness for biking, that quote is the most accurate  It certainly proves itself to be true time and again for me!


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I usually eat a banana or apple and ritz crackers with peanut butter after about two hours.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

chauzie said:


> I have not anyone used the word "ROADIE" yet???
> That's right, those guys in colorful spandex you see riding in packs on the road every Saturday & Sunday morning. Nothing improve your legs better than hitting the road and putting in base mileage. Many great XC guys are also good roadie guys. In fact, most XC guys ride road more than dirt as part of their training.
> 
> No road bike? No problem, just use your mtb bike. But be warned, you tires will wear out quicker on pavement. And many many female roadies will pass you by like you're standing still. But in 3-6 months, should you put in your saddle time, you will smoke all your race horse buddies, they will think you're on dope.


Agreed ... I try to get 20-30 miles a week on the road.


----------



## Whistlepigs (Jan 26, 2013)

Just starting back to riding after a good 10 year break and I am at the huff huff and die stage but I do know it will get better the more I ride.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

uneek78 said:


> I've been trying to eat properly for the rides. I keep Clif Bars and water on hand, but I won't lie. I've been confused as exactly what to carry energy wise. There's no perfect article that says these are the exact requirements for a mountain biking excursion. I guess, because *everybody has different bodies and reacts different. *Some need more or less. Me personally, I've been confused. I've been guessing I should have this or that and researching. Considering getting those honey stinger waffle thingees. And I didn't know you could add electrolytes to water. I'll have to look into the things you've suggested.


The NAVY really tuned my into my bodies requirements and abilities while attending various survival courses 

In many situations, it really is psychological, and the body is capable of more than the mind thinks it is capable of ... IF an individual takes care of both, much can be accomplished.

Running 10 miles in combat boots ?
Did it !
Treading water for an hour, in combat boots ?
Did it !

Keep at it *uneek* ... Do some research into what your body is capable of, but most importantly, find out what the mind and body require to perform at the level you wish, and don't fret about the off days ... 9 times out of 10, those days occur because your body is telling your mind that it needs some rest/recoup time.


----------



## mtbguy123 (Sep 25, 2012)

Depends on how much you are riding. If you are riding once every weekend, then you need to incorporate some other kind of exercise to build stamina and endurance. If this is a rather new activity for you, try riding by yourself or with people who have similar abilities. If you ride consistently you will build endurance, and will be keeping up with people no problem. Like others have suggested, join a gym, run on your off days, etc. 
Also, this goes without saying, but if you are relatively new to extended physical activity, you may want to get signed off on by your regular doctor. There are underlying cardiac issues, that can cause your symptoms, and the end result is often a very unfavorable one. Just my .02.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

mtbguy123 said:


> Depends on how much you are riding. If you are riding once every weekend, then you need to incorporate some other kind of exercise to build stamina and endurance. If this is a rather new activity for you, try riding by yourself or with people who have similar abilities. If you ride consistently you will build endurance, and will be keeping up with people no problem. Like others have suggested, join a gym, run on your off days, etc.
> Also, this goes without saying, but *if you are relatively new to extended physical activity, you may want to get signed off on by your regular doctor. There are underlying cardiac issues, that can cause your symptoms, and the end result is often a very unfavorable one.* Just my .02.


Your 2 cents is the most valuable 2 cents I've read in a long time :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooligan63049 (Jul 14, 2012)

One thing I did not see anybody mention here is to get a trainer or stationary exercise bike to get some pedaling time in during the winter months, if night riding is not an option for you. I work from 3pm to 3am all week so I needed something keep the fitness improvements I've made since starting to ride. I found a like new 80's Schwinn exercise bike on craigslist for $10!! Best investment I have made to keep and improve my current cardio level!


Thanks,
Brian.

Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

uneek78 said:


> I've been trying to eat properly for the rides. I keep Clif Bars and water on hand, but I won't lie. I've been confused as exactly what to carry energy wise. There's no perfect article that says these are the exact requirements for a mountain biking excursion. I guess, because everybody has different bodies and reacts different. Some need more or less. Me personally, I've been confused. I've been guessing I should have this or that and researching. Considering getting those honey stinger waffle thingees. And I didn't know you could add electrolytes to water. I'll have to look into the things you've suggested.


I make do with a regular 24 oz bottle of water on my rides and nothing else. When I started out riding would empty the bottle on a 45 minute 5-6 mile ride, these days I can do 1½-2 hours and 16-18 miles on the same amount of water.

An hour before a ride I usually eat a bowl of Muesli, which is a kind of cereal with nuts, whole wheat, raisins and other great stuff. Right before getting on the bike I drink a glass of water.

During the ride I only have a sip of water now and then, no big gulps like I did in the beginning.

After the ride I eat a ham or cheese sandwich and drink some more water.

No electrolytes, energy bars or similar stuff for me as long as I keep my rides 2 hours or shorter - just proper nutrition at home and some water during the ride.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

bikeabuser said:


> The NAVY really tuned my into my bodies requirements and abilities while attending various survival courses
> 
> In many situations, it really is psychological, and the body is capable of more than the mind thinks it is capable of ... IF an individual takes care of both, much can be accomplished.
> 
> ...


Wow..........treading water in combat boots!!!! LOL!!!! The Navy doesn't play. Lol!!!


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Sandrenseren said:


> *I make do with a regular 24 oz bottle of water on my rides and nothing else.* When I started out riding would empty the bottle on a 45 minute 5-6 mile ride, these days I can do 1½-2 hours and 16-18 miles on the same amount of water.
> 
> An hour before a ride I usually eat a bowl of Muesli, which is a kind of cereal with nuts, whole wheat, raisins and other great stuff. Right before getting on the bike I drink a glass of water.
> 
> ...


Try this during an AZ summer day ... And you'll die


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

uneek78 said:


> Wow..........treading water in combat boots!!!! LOL!!!! The Navy doesn't play. Lol!!!


I gotta admit ... Deep Water survival training ... :drumroll: ... SUCKED !


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

bikeabuser said:


> Try this during an AZ summer day ... And you'll die


Agreed, I'm a Native West Texan and have spent summers out in Tucson. We can down 24ozs in 15 mins or less. I guess it's all relative geographically speaking. I have recently moved to Dallas and it still gets warm here similar to back home in West Texas. I'm just cruising with a 70ml Camelbak now but will switch to a 100-200ml come summer time...and with electrolytes.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Heck I live in Indiana and even on a high 50s degree day i go through crazy amounts of water. In fact back in December when we had that warm weather I went down to Brown County and got in trouble with dehydration because i only had like the equivalent of 4 water bottles with me. I started cramping up in my muscles and everything, it sucked. Luckily I made it through with regulating my pace.

I didn't have enough water with me because I thought i could get by in the cooler weather. Boy is that a very foolish way of thinking!!!


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

I just started riding and have the same problem. I am 25, but go to the gym 3 times a week. The gym offers spinning classes so i am going to try that route. the hard part is that the class starts at 5:45 am on monday and friday...


----------



## FredJonesMTB (Mar 10, 2013)

All these comments actually helped me out as well, I've been having the same issues. I just always find it weird that I get so out of breath because I'm not tired when it happens, but I have to get off the bike to catch my breath.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

FredJonesMTB said:


> All these comments actually helped me out as well, I've been having the same issues. I just always find it weird that I get so out of breath because I'm not tired when it happens, but I have to get off the bike to catch my breath.


I found out everybody was correct. When I posted this I always felt like I was going to die......lol! Now I feel like I'm not going to die as much, but with much more stamina. I didn't really believe it at first, but it did get better. I was a true NON-BELIEVER!!!! Lol! Sad, but true. I'm a believer now!


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome to hear that it's working. 

I'm busy rebuilding stamina too, I slacked off big time this winter and haven't ridden much so it's "back to the drawing board" for me at the moment.

Mentally it's hard getting back in the groove because currently every ride is really hard. I know what I used to be able to do, so when I can't do that at the moment I get disappointed and push myself a little too hard for my own good. That leaves me tired and a bit moody and I tend to only get in a couple of rides a week, which isn't enough to break back into last seasons fitness level. So I'm too slow because I ride too little and I ride too little because I'm too slow, so to speak..

The key to breaking out of the slump is to do 10 rides in two weeks. Putting in that kind of effort is bound to improve on my current fitness level and once I see things moving in the right direction I get all excited and can't wait to get out riding again.


----------

